# Czemu tylko stage3?

## kosu

Witam

Czemu Gentoo juz nie wspiera instalacji ze stage1 i stage2? Nie mozna juz skompilowac sobie systemu od calkowitego zera ?

----------

## waltharius

Jak najbardziej można. Powstaje tylko pytanie po co? Ze stage3 postwaisz znacznie szybciej system. Dzięki temu możesz już na nim pracować kiedy cały system w tle Ci się rekompiluje i tym samym masz tak samo jak byś się męczył ze stage1 a unikasz mnóstwa błędów i czas oszczędzasz. Było o tym już wiele razy pisane na forum  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## aqu

pozatym stage 1 i 2 nie jest juz TYLKO opisywane w handbook.

a nawet jesli budujesz system od zera to mozesz otrzymac os wolniejszy niz ze stage 3, wszystko zalezy od flag  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Jeszcze trochę to się pewnie okaże, że można korzystać tylko z instalatora graficznego i stage3, bo to i łatwiejsze, i mniej błędów się popełnia, i szybsze i w ogóle to jedyna słuszna droga.

----------

## noobah

Aleś ty zgryźliwy Homer! ALe masz trochę racji, bo jak pierwszy raz instalowałem Gentoo to w podręczniku było napisane że są 3 opcje stage 1, 2 i 3, a teraz nic. Fakt, że ja wiem co zrobić i kiedy to zrobić żeby pojechać ze stage 1, ale nowi już nie mają takich perspektyw (chociaż jakby pogrzebali to by znaleźli)

Z drugiej stronki to następnym razem jak będę instalował, a się zapowiada niedługo bo zmianiam dysk na SATA, to raczej ze stage3 pojadę, porównam sobie szybkość i ewentualnie przkompiluję w razie czego wszystko.

Cheers

----------

## Raku

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Z drugiej stronki to następnym razem jak będę instalował, a się zapowiada niedługo bo zmianiam dysk na SATA, to raczej ze stage3 pojadę, porównam sobie szybkość i ewentualnie przkompiluję w razie czego wszystko.
> 
> Cheers

 

nie obraź się, ale nasuwa mi się taki wniosek: jesteś wielki mastah, bo instalujesz gentoo ze stage1, ale nie potrafisz systemu przenieść z jednego dysku na drugi?

Nie wnikam w preferencje innych i sposób, w jaki marnują swój wolny czas, ale zakup dysku SATA (jeśli miało się wcześniej PATA) ma się do koneiczności reinstalacji systemu jak pies do jeża. Wystarczy przecież zrekompilować kernela, podmontować dysk SATA, przerzucić na niego system, zainstalować gruba, zresetować. W razie problemów z bootowaniem pobawić się w opcjach gruba lub poprawić z livecd. Całość operacji nie powinna przekroczyć 2 godzin, a najdłuższą operacja będzie zgrywanie danych (zakładam, że stary dysk miał ok. 80 GB) - co i tak jest niezbędne gdyby była reinstalacja.

A dlaczego nie ma stage1 w dokumentacji? Bo IDENTYCZNĄ funkcjonalność uzyskujemy instalując system ze stage3 i wykonując emerge -e world. Różnica jest taka, że w stage3 system jest fukcjonalny już po ok. 30 minutach, w czasie gdy stage1 to długie godziny kompilacji aby móc choćby pocztę sprawdzić.

----------

## tomekb

Po doświadczeniach ze stage 1 i 3, ta druga opcja wydaje mi się jednak sensowniejsza. System się stawia szybciutko, później tylko 2x emerge -e world i jest tak samo, a nawet lepiej  :Wink:  I co ważne można w trakcie kompilacji całego systemu korzystać "normalnie" z komputera  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

Ja przeważnie używam stage4 (spakowany system z innego). Zakładając że wiekszość płyt głównych jest na piix (pentium4) albo via (athlon), gotowy system (z Xami) mam w 20-40 minut.

 Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## kret..

hm..witam..czyli dobrze rozumiem, że instalacja ze stage 1 nie jest jedynym sposobem na zoptymalizowany, szybki system? to samo daje emerge -e world po instalacji ze stage 3?

----------

## Raku

 *kret.. wrote:*   

> hm..witam..czyli dobrze rozumiem, że instalacja ze stage 1 nie jest jedynym sposobem na zoptymalizowany, szybki system? to samo daje emerge -e world po instalacji ze stage 3?

 

emerge -e world przekompilowuje ci wszystkie zainstalowane w systemie pakiety. Czyli osiagasz dokładnie to samo, co w przypadku instalacji ze stage1. Czy da ci to szybki system? To zależy tylko od ciebie

----------

## kret..

mhm..brzmi sensownie ;)

czyli jest to równoznaczne z

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge deepclean

revdep-rebuild
```

a co z emerge sync i emerge system?

ps.wiem..jestem pewnie upierdliwy.. ;)

----------

## msch

jak to co - rozpakowywujesz sobie dowolna wersje portage, chrootujesz sie i syncujesz. potem sobie instalujesz co chcesz.

emerge -e world "zawiera" w sobie emerge -e system

----------

## noobah

 *Raku wrote:*   

> nie obraź się, ale nasuwa mi się taki wniosek: jesteś wielki mastah, bo instalujesz gentoo ze stage1, ale nie potrafisz systemu przenieść z jednego dysku na drugi?

 

Nigdy nie uważałem się za mastah i nigdy się nie będę za takowego uważał. Nie chciałem aby mój post w ten sposób zabrzmiał i wg mnie  był napisany w całkiem przyjaznym tonie.

Odpowiem Ci bardzo prosto: mój dysk dożył swojego końca i na szczęście mam kopię /etc także nie muszę pisać konfigów od początku.

Także z całym szacunkiem Raku, chyba sobie nie zasłużyłem? Na tym forum jest dużo kozaków i ricerów, ale ja z pewnością do nich nie należę.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Nie wnikam w preferencje innych i sposób, w jaki marnują swój wolny czas

 

Marnują? A skąd wiesz, że marnują? Może mają jakiś cel, który Ciebie akurat nie interesuje?

 *Quote:*   

> , ale zakup dysku SATA (jeśli miało się wcześniej PATA) ma się do koneiczności reinstalacji systemu jak pies do jeża. Wystarczy przecież zrekompilować kernela, podmontować dysk SATA, przerzucić na niego system, zainstalować gruba, zresetować. W razie problemów z bootowaniem pobawić się w opcjach gruba lub poprawić z livecd. Całość operacji nie powinna przekroczyć 2 godzin, a najdłuższą operacja będzie zgrywanie danych (zakładam, że stary dysk miał ok. 80 GB) - co i tak jest niezbędne gdyby była reinstalacja.

 

Jak ja kupiłbym nowy dysk i chciał na nim instalować Gentoo, to wykorzystałbym okazję i postawił go od nowa, żeby "poczyścić" system ze zbędnych aplikacji. Przez ten rok, od kiedy mam Gentoo, nazbierało się pewnie sporo "śmieci", bo na partycji / mam tylko 0,5 GB wolnego. Nie mam pojęcia, które rzeczy są mi potrzebne, a które nie, bo czasami instalowałem, żeby coś wypróbować i tak już zostawało. A instalując od zera instalowałbym tylko to, co mi na pewno potrzebne. Marnowanie czasu? Dla Ciebie zapewne tak, ale to nie Twój czas.

 *Quote:*   

> A dlaczego nie ma stage1 w dokumentacji? Bo IDENTYCZNĄ funkcjonalność uzyskujemy instalując system ze stage3 i wykonując emerge -e world. Różnica jest taka, że w stage3 system jest fukcjonalny już po ok. 30 minutach, w czasie gdy stage1 to długie godziny kompilacji aby móc choćby pocztę sprawdzić.

 

"bo to i łatwiejsze, i mniej błędów się popełnia, i szybsze i w ogóle to jedyna słuszna droga."? No to co? Dlaczego coś zostało usunięte z dokumentacji, skoro ta funkcjonalność nadal istnieje? Dlaczego instalacja ze stage3 nie została tylko oznaczona jako "highly recommended" albo w jakiś inny sposób wyróżniona? Ja nadal podtrzymuję to, co napisałem w swoim poprzednim poście. Odnosze wrażenie, że Gentoo zaczyna się staczać w pogoni za większą liczba użytkowników, i to takich, którzy najchętniej nawet logowaliby się za pomocą klikania myszką.

Smutne, ale na razie pozostanę przy Gentoo, bo to, co jest dla mnie w tej chwili najwartościowsze jest takie jak było.

----------

## psycepa

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "bo to i łatwiejsze, i mniej błędów się popełnia, i szybsze i w ogóle to jedyna słuszna droga."? No to co? Dlaczego coś zostało usunięte z dokumentacji, skoro ta funkcjonalność nadal istnieje? Dlaczego instalacja ze stage3 nie została tylko oznaczona jako "highly recommended" albo w jakiś inny sposób wyróżniona? Ja nadal podtrzymuję to, co napisałem w swoim poprzednim poście. Odnosze wrażenie, że Gentoo zaczyna się staczać w pogoni za większą liczba użytkowników, i to takich, którzy najchętniej nawet logowaliby się za pomocą klikania myszką.
> 
> Smutne, ale na razie pozostanę przy Gentoo, bo to, co jest dla mnie w tej chwili najwartościowsze jest takie jak było.

 

nie do konca sie z toba zgodze

po prostu istnieja pewne rozwiazania ktore powinny byc forsowane przed innymi, i do nich nalezy instalacja ze stage 3,

malym dzieciom nie nalezy do reki dawac zyletki i mowic zeby sie pobawily a n00bom nie nalezy mowic zeby instalowali ze stage1

jak ktos chce to sie dowie jak wszystko zrobic ze stage 1, pozatym o tym co jest w dokumentacji a co nie decyduja ludzie ktorzy sie troche lepiej natym od nas znaja i najprawdopodobniej maja szerszy widok na cala sprawe, chcesz to miec w dokumentacji to dzialaj, o ile sie orientuje to kazdy moze dolaczyc do GDP 

dobre rozwiazania nalezy promowac, zle nalezy porzucac, taka jest kolej rzeczy a stage1 do stage3 ma sie tak jak zle rozwiazanie do dobrego, i nic na to nie poradzimy...

----------

## Raku

 *zwirk wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   nie obraź się, ale nasuwa mi się taki wniosek: jesteś wielki mastah, bo instalujesz gentoo ze stage1, ale nie potrafisz systemu przenieść z jednego dysku na drugi? 
> 
> Nigdy nie uważałem się za mastah i nigdy się nie będę za takowego uważał. Nie chciałem aby mój post w ten sposób zabrzmiał i wg mnie  był napisany w całkiem przyjaznym tonie.

 

dlatego napisałem "nie obraź się"   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Odpowiem Ci bardzo prosto: mój dysk dożył swojego końca i na szczęście mam kopię /etc także nie muszę pisać konfigów od początku.

 

Jeśli stary dysk jest martwy, to wszystko tłumaczy.

Choć powiem ci, że też kiedyś miałem kopię zapasową konfigów przy reinstalacji systemu. I pamiętam, że dokonfigurowywanie systemu zajęło mi tydzień.

 *Quote:*   

> Także z całym szacunkiem Raku, chyba sobie nie zasłużyłem? Na tym forum jest dużo kozaków i ricerów, ale ja z pewnością do nich nie należę.

 

już prosiłem, żebyś się nie obrażał, więc się nie obrażaj  :Wink: 

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   Nie wnikam w preferencje innych i sposób, w jaki marnują swój wolny czas 
> 
> Marnują? A skąd wiesz, że marnują? Może mają jakiś cel, który Ciebie akurat nie interesuje?

 

no przecież pisałem, że nie wnikam, więc mnie to zupełnie nie obchodzi...

 *Quote:*   

> Jak ja kupiłbym nowy dysk i chciał na nim instalować Gentoo, to wykorzystałbym okazję i postawił go od nowa, żeby "poczyścić" system ze zbędnych aplikacji. Przez ten rok, od kiedy mam Gentoo, nazbierało się pewnie sporo "śmieci", bo na partycji / mam tylko 0,5 GB wolnego. Nie mam pojęcia, które rzeczy są mi potrzebne, a które nie, bo czasami instalowałem, żeby coś wypróbować i tak już zostawało. A instalując od zera instalowałbym tylko to, co mi na pewno potrzebne.

 

a ja bym przejrzał plik world i pousuwał programy, których nie potrzebuję. Później zrobiłbym 

```
emerge -av --depclean
```

ale to tylko ja. Nie każdy musi robić tak samo.

 *Quote:*   

>  Marnowanie czasu? Dla Ciebie zapewne tak, ale to nie Twój czas.

 

dlatego napisałem, że nie wnikam w preferencje innych i jak marnują swój czas. Bo mnie to nie obchodzi.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   A dlaczego nie ma stage1 w dokumentacji? Bo IDENTYCZNĄ funkcjonalność uzyskujemy instalując system ze stage3 i wykonując emerge -e world. Różnica jest taka, że w stage3 system jest fukcjonalny już po ok. 30 minutach, w czasie gdy stage1 to długie godziny kompilacji aby móc choćby pocztę sprawdzić. 
> 
> "bo to i łatwiejsze, i mniej błędów się popełnia, i szybsze i w ogóle to jedyna słuszna droga."? No to co? Dlaczego coś zostało usunięte z dokumentacji, skoro ta funkcjonalność nadal istnieje?

 

może dlatego, że było kupę pytań odnośnie stage1, bo wszyscy omamieni wizjami superszybkiejrakietykomputerazgentoo próbowali i polegali, płacząc później na forum?

 *Quote:*   

> Dlaczego instalacja ze stage3 nie została tylko oznaczona jako "highly recommended" albo w jakiś inny sposób wyróżniona?

 

bo tłum omamiony wizjami superszybkiejrakietykomputerazgentoo i tak próbowałby stage1.

 *Quote:*   

> Ja nadal podtrzymuję to, co napisałem w swoim poprzednim poście. Odnosze wrażenie, że Gentoo zaczyna się staczać w pogoni za większą liczba użytkowników,

 

o to się nie martw. Ja będę zawsze czuwał, żeby tych omamionych wizjami superszybkiejrakietykomputerazgentoo naprawić.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kret..

hm..no to spróbujemy stage 3 install, emerge sync i emerge -e world..

----------

## 13Homer

 *Raku wrote:*   

> no przecież pisałem, że nie wnikam, więc mnie to zupełnie nie obchodzi...  // dlatego napisałem, że nie wnikam w preferencje innych i jak marnują swój czas. Bo mnie to nie obchodzi.

 

Co innego, gdybyś napisał np. tak: "leję na to, w jaki sposób przenoszą system, mam to gdzieś". Jednak napisałeś, że "marnują". Jak byś odebrał, gdyby ktoś napisał, że marnujesz swój czas udzielając się na tym forum? Każdy ma prawo do własnej oceny, ale czasami możnaby (należałoby) się powstrzymać.

 *Quote:*   

> a ja bym przejrzał plik world i pousuwał programy, których nie potrzebuję. Później zrobiłbym
> 
> ```
> emerge -av --depclean
> ```
> ...

 

Myślałem o czymś takim (eix -I + wywalenie niepotrzebnych rzeczy). Tylko, że pakietów (aplikacji?) mam ponad 500 i zupełnie nie mam ochoty czytać tego wszystkiego (nie chcę marnować na to czasu). Zresztą depclean nie działa perfekcyjnie, mi nawet teraz co rusz usuwa kilkanaście pakietów, które później 'emerge -DuNav world' instaluje z powrotem. Wszystko jest dla mnie niewarte zachodu.

Wiem, że mogę je dodać do world i mieć spokój, ale juz tak robiłem a to niestety znowu wróciło, więc dałem sobie z tym spokój.

 *Quote:*   

> może dlatego, że było kupę pytań odnośnie stage1, bo wszyscy omamieni wizjami superszybkiejrakietykomputerazgentoo próbowali i polegali, płacząc później na forum?

 

Zaraz zaraz. O ile pamiętam, to w stage1 było coś takiego jak bootstraping, czego chyba nie ma w 'stage3+emerge -e' (ale głowy nie dam).

Poza tym jeśli komuś nie uda się zainstalowac ze stage1 to dlaczego miałoby pójść stage3+emerge-e skoro daje to to samo? Pretensji będzie tyle samo minus tych, którzy poprzestaną na stage3 (i jak sądzę właśnie o to chodzi).

 *Quote:*   

> o to się nie martw. Ja będę zawsze czuwał, żeby tych omamionych wizjami superszybkiejrakietykomputerazgentoo naprawić.
> 
>   :twisted:

 

To "zawsze" jest najfajniejsze ;)

Proponuję to, co kiedyś znalazłem na tym forum: "poszukaj na forum, było setki razy", a jak się dalej będzie produkował z bzdetami to bana. Z Twojej sygnatury: "Nie używałeś nigdy linuksa? NIE WYBIERAJ GENTOO !!!!". Nie wszystko jest dla wszystkich.

=====

To nie było do mnie, ale czuję, że muszę zabrać głos:

 *Quote:*   

> już prosiłem, żebyś się nie obrażał, więc się nie obrażaj :wink: 

 

To juz zabrzmiało jak polecenie :) Nie oczekuj, że ludzie będą reagowac jak Ty sobie życzysz tylko dlatego, że napisałeś "Nie obraź się, ale..." albo dlatego, że skoro Ty byś się za coś takiego nie obraził to inni też nie powinni. Ludzie mają różne progi wrażliwości. Dla Ciebie wyrażenie "marnują czas" nie było niczym niezwykłym, mnie jednak trochę podirytowało. Jak bys się poczuł, gdyby ktoś napisał: "Nie obrażaj się Raku, ale jesteś poj... pal..., sk... itd."? Jako moderator masz prawo ludziom czegoś zabraniać czy coś nakazać, ale oczekiwanie, żeby Twoje prośby traktowali jako coś w rodzaju poleceń, to moim zdaniem przesada.

W Gentoo najpiękniejsze jest właśnie to, że wiekszość rzeczy można zrobić na wiele sposobów i każdy może to zrobic po sowjemu. Etap "wszyscy są tacy sami i wszyscy myślą tak samo", jak było w PRLu, mamy chyba już za sobą?

/// Potężny post wyszedł.. I w dodatku zupełnie nie na temat.. Kończymy? :)

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Jak byś odebrał, gdyby ktoś napisał, że marnujesz swój czas udzielając się na tym forum? Każdy ma prawo do własnej oceny, ale czasami możnaby (należałoby) się powstrzymać.

 

dokładnie tak: cóż, komuś nie odpowiadam. Ma inne zdanie od mojego. A gdyby się takiej osobie udało przedstawić logiczne argumenty, to może byłby nawet w stanie przekonać mnie do swojej racji. Ale póki co, różnimy się w poglądach. 

 *Quote:*   

> Myślałem o czymś takim (eix -I + wywalenie niepotrzebnych rzeczy). Tylko, że pakietów (aplikacji?) mam ponad 500 i zupełnie nie mam ochoty czytać tego wszystkiego (nie chcę marnować na to czasu).

 

ja pisałem o $EDIT /var/cośtam/world - jest tam znacznie mniej pakietów. A po usunięciu ich z tego pliku i wykonaniu depcleana usuną się niepotrzebne zależności.

 *Quote:*   

> Zresztą depclean nie działa perfekcyjnie, mi nawet teraz co rusz usuwa kilkanaście pakietów, które później 'emerge -DuNav world' instaluje z powrotem.

 

może przez -N? Można też sprawdzić poprzez -t, co chce ten pakiet na nowo instalować.

 *Quote:*   

> Zaraz zaraz. O ile pamiętam, to w stage1 było coś takiego jak bootstraping, czego chyba nie ma w 'stage3+emerge -e' (ale głowy nie dam).

 

może emerge -e system?

stage1 to z tego co pamiętam podstawowe narzędzia (toolchain), z którego budowało się własny toolchain, który nastepnie służył do budowy właściwego systemu (nie pamiętam za dobrze, co stanowiło który stage, instalowałem tak tylko raz). Mając posatwiony stage3 można zbudować "zoptymalizowany" toolchain reemergując system. Nastepnie można zreemergować world uzyskując końcowy efekt instalacji ze stage1.

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym jeśli komuś nie uda się zainstalowac ze stage1 to dlaczego miałoby pójść stage3+emerge-e skoro daje to to samo?

 

choćby po to, że robiąc emerge -e posiadasz już w pełni funkcjonalny system, z którego możesz korzystać w czasie gdy rekompiluje się cały system. A jak coś ci się nie uda zrekompilować, to i tak będzie to działało

 *Quote:*   

> Jak bys się poczuł, gdyby ktoś napisał: "Nie obrażaj się Raku, ale jesteś poj... pal..., sk... itd."?

 

Jeśli ta opinia byłaby czymś umotywowana, to na podstawie dołączonego uzasadnienia postarałbym się ocenić, czy nie przegiąłem  :Wink: . 

 *Quote:*   

> Jako moderator masz prawo ludziom czegoś zabraniać czy coś nakazać, ale oczekiwanie, żeby Twoje prośby traktowali jako coś w rodzaju poleceń, to moim zdaniem przesada.

 

masz rację, ale moja władza kończy się na sprawach związanych z funkcjonowaniem forum. Jest chyba oczywiste, że moje wszelkie inne prośby/rozkazy/nakazy/błagania wykraczające poza sprawy czysto porządkowe mogą zostać zupełnie olane. Jeśli piszę "nie gniewaj się", to ktoś się może przestać na mnie gniewać, albo być dalej wkurzonym i dopiekać mi tak długo, aż mu przejdzie. Jeśli piszę "podaj więcej szczegółów", to ktoś może opisać bardziej szczegółowo problem, lub też nie (i czekać na powrót jasnowidza z wakacji   :Cool: )

 *Quote:*   

> W Gentoo najpiękniejsze jest właśnie to, że wiekszość rzeczy można zrobić na wiele sposobów i każdy może to zrobic po sowjemu. Etap "wszyscy są tacy sami i wszyscy myślą tak samo", jak było w PRLu, mamy chyba już za sobą?

 

owszem, ale czasami nie warto wynajdywać po raz n-ty koła. Z Katowic do Zabrza można dojechać wieloma drogami, ale czy warto się chwalić, że się wybrało tą przez Nowy Jork?

 *Quote:*   

> /// Potężny post wyszedł.. I w dodatku zupełnie nie na temat.. Kończymy? 

 

Publicznie - owszem. Jeśli masz ochotę dalej kontynuować, to proponuję PM   :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

> owszem, ale czasami nie warto wynajdywać po raz n-ty koła. Z Katowic do Zabrza można dojechać wieloma drogami, ale czy warto się chwalić, że się wybrało tą przez Nowy Jork?

 

No pewnie że tak   :Very Happy:  Nawet drogi lepsze    :Surprised:   choć ja bym wybrał przez ... hm... Nowa Zelandia jest cool   :Smile: 

Ja dawno doszedłem do wniosku że forum jest o Gentoo, i takie dyskusje co kto lubi, a ludzie naprawde różne rzeczy lubią,  są po prostu prostackie. Każdy ma swoje cele jak to ktoś napisał, i czasem trzeba wyważać otwarte drzwi bo własne doświadczenie jest o wiele wiele bardziej wartościowe niż 1000 forumowiczów razem z 1000 moderatorów razem wzięte.

Nie to że jestem przeciwnikiem dygresji itp    :Wink:    tylko ludzie nie popadajcie w przesade.

----------

## 13Homer

Dobrze prawisz Aktyn. No, mały drobiazg. Czasami jest tak, że ktoś coś robi "na około", bo po prostu brakuje mu wiedzy. Np. Raku napisał

 *Quote:*   

> ja pisałem o $EDIT /var/cośtam/world - jest tam znacznie mniej pakietów. A po usunięciu ich z tego pliku i wykonaniu depcleana usuną się niepotrzebne zależności.

 

No i proszę. Czegoś się jednak dowiedziałem. Na ogół korzystam z programów narzędziowych, które mają (w moim mniemaniu) ułatwiać przetwarzanie plików (czy może raczej prezentują bardziej strawnie informacje z plików), a tu proszę, można coś zrobić dużo szybciej i zapewne efektywniej.

Ale sie zgadzam: co innego pisać "Widzę, że lubisz sobie utrudniać, przecież można to zrobić łatwiej: XYZ", a co innego "Może spróbuj XYZ. Jest dużo prościej". Odbiór jest wtedy zupełnie inny.

----------

## Raku

 *Quote:*   

> Ale sie zgadzam: co innego pisać "Widzę, że lubisz sobie utrudniać, przecież można to zrobić łatwiej: XYZ", a co innego "Może spróbuj XYZ. Jest dużo prościej". Odbiór jest wtedy zupełnie inny.

 

Masz rację. "Troszkę" to źle napisałem   :Embarassed: 

Proponuję zakmnąć juz temat utrudniania sobie życia, a wszystkich pociętych moją klawiaturową brzytwą przepraszam. Postaram się bardziej panować nad tym co paluchy przenoszą na klawiaturę.   :Razz: 

----------

## noobah

Właściwie, to Raku jest takim samym użytkotwnikiem forum jak każdy z nas, więc ma prawo sobie z kogoś zakpić jak chce. Jedyna różnica to taka, że zlałbym milczeniem jakby mi jakiś rookie napisał coś w stylu: "zwirk, ale z ciebie noob, masz tak mało USE i CFLAGS, wogóle doopah jesteś". Ale po moderatorze spodziewamy się trochę więcej.

Tak na zakończenie sporu, Raku, przekonałeś mnie i na 100% będę instalował ze stage3, dysk ma być u mnie jutro =D

Cheers

----------

